#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  ابن البلد علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله اعضاء ومشرفين ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو
 جلوس مؤسس منتدي ابناء مصرابن البلد علي كرسي التعارف وهو الحمد لله قد وافق علي ذلك بكامل اردته     ::   يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليه ولا حاجة وده معناه انه ذو صدر رحب وسوف يتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليه من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين


اخوتي ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن 5 اسئلة حتي يتسني لاحمد ان يجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك
واطلب منكم ايضل عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة لاحمد  ويقوم احمد بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له


اتفضل يا ابن البلد علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لك ان تجاوب علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما تردش عليه وتجاهله تماما بس ما تزودهاش اوي وما تردش علي كل الاسئلة  وتقول لا تعليق    ::  [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

بسم الله ابدا انا بقي

بطاقتك الشخصية لو مفيهاش رخامة؟

من هو ابن البلد ؟

ما هي اوجه الاختلاف والشبه  بين ابن البلد واحمد ؟


كفاية كده المرة دي  بس هارجع تاني ما تقلقش

----------


## حسام عمر

لماذا دئما ارئك حاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

في البداية أشكر قمر الليل علي الموضوع وعلي إختياري 
مش عايز أقول أن الموضوع مكرر كالعادة  :: 
بس هقول أن الموضوع فكرني فكرة تحت دائرة الضوء اللي معمول لها قاعة بالمنتدى هنا وكانت من أجمل المواضيع اللي عرفتنا علي بعضنا البعض 
وبالفعل كان لابد من إحيائها من جديد ولهذا أشكر قمر الليل مرة آخري علي هذه الفكرة 

نبدأ بقه الإجابة 

بطاقتك الشخصية لو مفيهاش رخامة؟
أحمد صلاح الدين حامد
مواليد 1978
العمر يعني 26 سنة 
متزوج
عندي ولد وبنت
يوسف 3 سنوات وبسنت مكملتش لسه سنة

من هو ابن البلد ؟
مشرف عام منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي :: مصر :: 

ما هي اوجه الاختلاف والشبه بين ابن البلد واحمد ؟
 الحقيقة فيه أختلافات شويتين تلاته 
في الحقيقة أحمد صلاح بيهزر كتير ومرح كتير و بقدر أهزر وأتريق براحتي وأقول كل اللي في نفسي بدون ما أرجع لقوانين المنتدى أو شروط المنتدى  :;): 
ابن البلد أغلب الردود جادية وحازمة يمكن علشان ميبقاش فيه أو زي ما بنقول في العامية 
إذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربوا فما شيمت أهل البيت إلا الحاجات بقه 
وده مأثر عليا في ردودي وبيضايقني كتير أني مش قادر أرد براحتي خصوصا علي بعض المواضيع اللي بتكون يعني خلاص الآفيه حكمت فيها  :: 
حرقة الدم اللي بتحصل لابن البلد بتأثر بشكل مباشر علي حياتي
لكن عمر ما كان مزاجي الرايق بيأثر علي ابن البلد في المنتدى يمكن العكس آه لكن بالشكل ده لأ 

أوجهه الشبه كثيرة جدا
ومش هقدر أتكلم عليها علشان هحس أني بشكر في نفسي  ::  

  ::  
منتظر باقي الأسئلة 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> لماذا دئما ارئك حاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *أصل الموضوع مبقاش محتاج تهريج يا حسام
ولو انا تهاونت شوية الموضوع هيسرح مننا ومش هنقدر نسيطر علي الشكل العام بعد كده وهيبقه فيه مدبحه زي مذبحة دموع القلب لو تتذكر *

----------


## حسام عمر

من تحب فى المنتدى ومن تكره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مش اشخاص لكن افعال

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1- ما أكثر ما يضايقك فى المنتدى
2-لماذا يعتبر المنتدى من أجمل المنتديات 
3-ما هو أكثر شيء إفتقدته فى مصر عندما كنت مقيما فى ألمانيا
4-من هو أكثر عضو زعلت لما ترك المنتدى من الأعضاء القدامى
5-بتحب مين أكتر إبنك يوسف  أم بنتك  بسنت ؟

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أتمنى أن يتسع صدرك يا أحمد لأسئلتى .........أتمنى..........أتمنى...فقد يبدو بعضها مستفزا بعض الشئ ... ولكن ما دفعنى للجراءه فى سؤالك ..هو تيقنى التام من تحضرك..وتفتح  ذهنك......ورحابة صدرك


كيف جاءتك فكرة أختيار اسم(( ابن البلد ))...وهل كان هناك أمامك خيارات اخرى غير هذا الاسم... والذى هو مميز فعلا من وجهة نظرى الخاصه؟




كيف تدير المنتدى..من الناحيه السياسيه والادرايه..((ديموقراطيه ..دكتاتوريه .. الخ الخ))؟





أحيانا أشعر أنك تحرج البعض بردودك ..فلماذا هذاالاسلوب.. خصوصا أنك تأصل لذلك الاسلوب ..دعو بطريقه غير مباشره  الاعضاء

لأنتهاجه..تبعا للمقوله الشائعه ((اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا..ف..........))




هل كنت تتوقع هذا النجاح الباهر للمنتدى ((ما شاء الله)) مع أولى خطواتك نحوه انشاؤه انت والزملاء الاعزاء؟




هل ندمت من قبل على قرار أتخذته بحق عضو معين من حيث الغاء عضويته . ولك ان تحكى بالتفصيل أو تجيب باقتضاب؟



من هو فى رأيك أفضل عضو منذ تم انشاء المنتدى وحتى الان..((يعنى زى عضو القرن كده ههههههههههه))




ماهى أصعب لحظات حياتك؟




عضو تملك الشجاعه الكافيه انك تقوله ((انا حاطك فى دماغى ووجودك فى المنتدى رغم انفى ))



ماذا تفهم من هذه العباره ((اللعنه لا تصيب الا العقلاء)) وهل تعتقد فيها كونها مقوله صحيحه أم خاطئه؟




عايزين بقى سبق صحفى  يا عمده ههههههههههههه ...ممكن نعرف ما هو الجديد فى جعبة الادراره للمنتدى ..يعنى مفيش مفاجات ساره كده؟


واخيرا أرجو ان تسامحنى اذا كانت بعض أسئلتى قد حملت بعضا من الاستفزاز معلش اعذرنى عرق الصحافه نقح على .. واوعدك راجعلك تانى .. دا ما صدقت انك جلست عهلى الكرسى  ده ههههههههههههه


عصفور الشعر :توت

----------


## mad boy

*اده اده

نصيحه صغنيوره ليك يا احمد ابعت رساله خاصه لكل واحد من المشاركين انك هتلغى عضويتو لو ما مسحش الاسئله الصعبه دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا اقولك امسح الموضوع ههههههههههههه

ليا رجعه مع اسئله حلوه*

----------


## عـزالديـن

[frame="2 80"]*ألف شـكر للأخت الفاضلة قمر الليل على الموضوع الرائع 

مع اطيب تمنياتى بدوام الإستمرارية

لقد كفانى الأخوة والأخوات طرح مزيد من الأسئلة على المشرف العام 

وهدية منى لكم هذا الكرسى لعله يكون مريح للضيف



ولكم جميعاً وافر التحية والتقدير*[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته قلب الليل منور المووضع  :f: 

الأول
اكيد كان لك هدف من انشاء المنتدى
يا ترى اي هو ؟؟؟وإلى اي مدى حققت حلمك ؟؟؟؟؟
 كنت بحلم بمنتدى عربي تعليمي 
وبعدين منتدى شامل يلم كل العرب
والحمد لله تحقق أكثر ما حلمت به ولكن مازال الحلم يكبر 

الثاني
ما مدي الحرية اللي تتركها للأعضاء
دينية
ثقافية
سياسية
وهل تتوع ان يشكل لك المدى الواسع منها مضايقة ما
اكيد تفهم السؤال
والله الحرية اللي بتركها للأعضاء بتتحدد علي حسب القوانين والشروط المطروحه  :: 

الثالث
عندما تاخذ قرار بطرد عضو 
هل يكون مدروس
انا مجرد انك تملك القدرة تنفذ
أكيد بيكون مدروس ولو الموضوع بيعتمد علي القدرة كنت طرد ناس كتيرة أوي  :: 


الرابع
على مستوى الحياة 
هل انت راضي عن الحل في الأمة بشكل عام
وماذا تأمل لها
وكيف يمكن ان تكون طرفا في هذا الأمل
أنا الحمد لله راضي عن الحال دلوقتي بشكل عام
وأمل مزيد من التقدم وقتل كل الخمول والكسل وحل كثير من المشاكل التي تواجه الكثير منا 
أما أن أكون طرفا فيه فربنا يسهل ونعمل حاجه تفيدنا كلنا 


لك مني كل التحية والتقدير والإحترام

----------


## نانيس

بداية أحيي الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد على هذه الشجاعة الأدبية ،
وأشكر قمر الليل على الموضوع والاختيار.
أنا قرأت من اول الموضوع وحتى هذا الاقتباس ولي عودة بإذن الله للتكملة.



> ولكن لو تحب أحكي لك بالتفصيل الممل قصص إيقاف بعض الأعضاء حدد العضو اللي تحبه وإن شاء الله أشرح لك القصه ولك أن تحكم علي العضو من مبدأ السياسية الديكتاتورية وهي قوانين المنتدى والسياسية الديموقراطية وهي تطبيق هذه القوانين علي جميع الأعضاء


رغم أن الكلام موجه للأخ محمود ( عصفور الشعر ) فأنا أستأذنه وأستأذن الأخ ابن البلد في هذه المداخلة ، وأطلب قصة إيقاف عضوية عضو بعينه بالتفصيل الممل ، ألا وهو ( الازهرى المصرى ).

----------


## ابن البلد

ضابط الشرطة

الأسئلة

1-ايه نفسك تعلمه دلوقتي حالا؟
أخلص ردود علي الموضوع ده 
 ::  

2-ايه اللي كنت تتمنى انه مايحصلش؟
خروجي بالامس أشتري جزمة ليوسف الحقيقة كنت تعبان وعايز انام  :: 

3-امتى بتبقى عايز تسيب المنتدى؟
عمري ما فكرة أسيب المنتدى ولكن أوقات بفكر أبعد عنه شوية خصوصا لما بضايق من حد

4-ايه اللي بيخليك تحب المنتدى اكتر؟
لما ألاقي كل المجموعه دي عايشه في حب وتآلف و صداقه لله في لله 

5-والأخير
انت ليه حاطط نقرك من نقري؟

أنت بس اللي شايف كده علشان أنت لسه معندكش خبره بالحياه كتيرة ويعني فرق السن له عامل في زيادة الخبره في التعامل مع الناس


لك مني كل التحية والقدير علي مشاركتك
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ما راى ابن البلد
> فى الما ل الذى 
> يوضع فى البنك واخز عليهى 
> 
> ارباح فما قولك
> 
> واكون لك جزير الشكر


 حموده باشاا 
ده عايز دار الإفتاء مش أنا  :: 

علي العموم أنا بكره التعامل مع البنوك بكل أشكاله  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أولا لك كل الشكر يا ابن البلد أنت ومن ساهم فى أنشاء هذا المنتدى و الوصول به الى هذه الصورة  الرائعة.*
> 
> *سؤالى هو هل ترى أن الزواج من خلال النت زواج ناجح؟* 
> *بمعنى أن أثنين يقوموا بالتعرف على بعضهم ثم يطلب منها أن يتقدم اليها* 
> *ماذا تعتقد , الأسلوب ده عادى ؟*


 *مسلمة أنجل كل الشكر لك علي الرد والمداخله والسؤال 
أما بخصوص السؤال
الأسلوب ده عادي بس مش ناجح وشوفت كتير حالات عمليه علي فشل مثل هذا الزواج

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *والله يا ابن البلد انته صعبان عليا* 
> 
> *داخل وناوى على شويه اسئله شوفت الموجود*
> 
> *قولت اسلم واخرج.*
> 
> *انته الى جبتو لنفسك......*
> *وربنا المعين يا احمد*
> 
> *اخوك محمد..*


*ياباشاا أنت تنور تدخل وتخرج وقت ما أنت عايز البيت بيتك* 
**

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ربنا يوفقك يا أشرف يا رب
وأنا بالفعل خلاص جاوبت علي أسئلة هشام ولو فيه نقطة مش واضحه قولي وأنا أوضحها أكثر لك مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## ابن البلد

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> *اخى الفاضل ابن البلد*
> 
> *وفقك الله للخير دوما فقط احببت ان اقول لك اعانك الله على ادارة  المنتدى و اعلم انه سيكون فى ميزان حسناتك بكل كلمة طيبة نصحت انسان غافل فعليك مسئولية كبيرة* 
> * لذا اجعل دوما ما ينشر و ما يكتب يرضى الله و رسوله*
> *بارك الله فيك و فى ادارة المنتدى*
> *لك كل التحية و التقدير*


 *كل التحيه لك رحمة وبارك الله فيك أختى الكريمة 
ويارب يتقبل منا جميعا أعمالنا*

----------


## ابن البلد

الزهره المصريه 
إيجيبشان روز
ياه كل ده علشان تردي علي الموضوعات ربنا يقويك ونزلي ويندوز من جديد 
احسن وشاركي معانا  ::  علي طول 

الاول بخصوص التوقيعات التى تستعملها

كان هناك توقيع قديم نوعا احببته كثيراكان اوله

بعد ما لف وبعد ما دار

بعد ماهدا وبعد ما ثار

بعد ما تاه واشتاق واحتار

لست متاكدة من الباقى فهلا كتبته وهل هي اغنية او قصيدة لانى احببته جدا

دي غنوة لمحمد منير أسمها الشتا وهي من الأغاني اللي بحبها جدا
في شريط ممكن 
ولو عايزة الغنوة ممكن أبقي أحط لك الرابط بتاعها في قاعة الفن

الثانى ليس سؤالا بالضبط لكنه تعليق على احد ردودك هنا بالموضوع كنت اود مناقشتك فيه لكن بعدما ترد علي حتى اتشجع 



علي العموم أنا منتظر السؤال الثاني شد حيلك أنتي بس مع الكمبيوتر وربنا يسهل
وأدينا بنشجع أهوو 
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ايه الاساله دى كلها 
> انا عايز اسال سؤال 
> هتقدر تجاوب على كل الاسئله دى 
> الله يكون فى عونك
> انا لسه عارف انهارده انك صاحب الليله دى
> وانت المدير وبعد كده هناديك يا مدير
> ايه الامنيه اللى كان نفسك تحققها وقدر الله انها متحققتش 
> وكفايه كده
> 
> ...


 *أهلا بك أبو حميد منور الموضوع 
والحمد لله قدرت أرد علي كل الأسئلة أهوو ووصلت لسؤالك وياريت لو فيه حد نسيته بدون قصد يقولي

أما بخصوص الأمنية 
فالحمد لله إلا حد ما مفيش امنيه أتمنيتها متحققتش لان تقريبا كل أحلامي بتكون علي قدي أو أصغر من قدراتي وربنا بيوفق ودعاء الوالدين بيكون له عامل قوي والحمد لله 

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> الله يكون في عونك يابوحميد علي الاسئلة الكتير دي
> دايما يارب تكون منور كده في المواضيع
> 
> 
> العندليب


 *ربنا يخليك يا باشاا وده نورك كفايا 

*

----------


## ابن البلد

> بداية أحيي الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد على هذه الشجاعة الأدبية ،
> وأشكر قمر الليل على الموضوع والاختيار.
> أنا قرأت من اول الموضوع وحتى هذا الاقتباس ولي عودة بإذن الله للتكملة.
> 
> رغم أن الكلام موجه للأخ محمود ( عصفور الشعر ) فأنا أستأذنه وأستأذن الأخ ابن البلد في هذه المداخلة ، وأطلب قصة إيقاف عضوية عضو بعينه بالتفصيل الممل ، ألا وهو ( الازهرى المصرى ).




أهلا بك نانيس منوره الموضوع بارك الله فيكي

منتظرك لما تقري باقي الموضوع ومنتظر أسئلتك
أما بالنسبه للسؤال الخاص بالأزهري
فالموضوع مش كده زي ما فهمتيه من جملتي هذه 



> ولكن لو تحب أحكي لك بالتفصيل الممل قصص إيقاف بعض الأعضاء حدد العضو اللي تحبه وإن شاء الله أشرح لك القصه ولك أن تحكم علي العضو من مبدأ السياسية الديكتاتورية وهي قوانين المنتدى والسياسية الديموقراطية وهي تطبيق هذه القوانين علي جميع الأعضاء



أنا أقصد أن الإدرة هنا ديكتاتوريه في وضع القوانين وديموقراطيه في التعامل مع الأعضاء من خلال القوانين يعني بمعني أصح
لما أنتي تسألي عن موضوع الأزهري 
أرد عليكي أنا بالقانون اللي هو فعلا من قوانين المنتدى ويبقه بكده أنا تعاملت معاكي بديموقراطيه حيث أن القوانين سائده علي الجميع وهي البند رقم 21



> 21- يمنع منعا باتاً التدخل في شؤون إدارة المنتدى ، ولإدارة المنتدى كامل الصلاحية في حذف أو تعديل أو نقل أو إغلاق أو دمج أي موضوع ، أو إيقاف عضوية أي مشترك وفقاً لما تراه في مصلحة المنتدى .


 
وده يعطي الحق أن الإدارة توقف أي عضو لما تراه في مصلحة المنتدى
طيب يعني أيه يعني هو حكم قراقوش
أنا مش عاجبني كده 
ماشي يا عضو لو مش عاجبك كده أشتكي بس طبقا لقوانين المنتدى البند رقم 22




> 22- يحظر توجيه أي نقدأو إعتراض أو اتهام علني لإدارة المنتدى أو أحد مشرفيه فما يخص الأمور الإدارية ، وفي حالة وجود أي شكوى أو اقتراح أو ملاحظة تتم مراسلة المشرف العام مباشرة من خلال الرسائل الخاصة أو علي هذا البريدadmin@egyptsons.com .



فلو عايزة تعرفي القصة بالتفصيل
أرسلي لي أو لبسنت علي الخاص
أو علي الميل الموضوح في القوانين 

بيتهيألي كده جملتي وضحت وبقيت مفهومه زي الشمس  :: 

لك مني كل التحية نانيس وكنت أتمنى مزيد من الأسئلة 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

*بشكركم جميعا علي الموضوع الجميل ده وعلي الأسبوع الرائع معاكم علي كرسي الإعتراف
وأتمنى من الله أني مكنش ضايقت حد وكنت ضيف خفيف علي كرسي الإعتراف
لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير
وأخص بالتحية والشكر
قمر الليل أنها أديتني الفرصة دي 
*

----------


## mad boy

*شكرا على الاسبوع ده وكلامك الرائع فى الرد على مشاركاتك

وتقبلك للاراء المختلفه وشكرا ايضا على اليوم الاضافى اوى

والله مش عارف اقولك ايه...

وسلامى محمد...*

----------


## نانيس

> لك مني كل التحية نانيس وكنت أتمنى مزيد من الأسئلة 
> لك مني كل التحية والتقدير


أشكر لكم أيها الأخ الفاضل رحابة صدركم
وقد كان في أسئلة الأخوة والأخوات الكفاية،
كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام لشخصكم الكريم.

----------


## sea_wolf

ابن البلد  .......
السلام عليكم 
عندى سؤال ومحيرنى وخاصة من اول امبارح
بتعمل ايه  لو واحد غلس  قالك ........انا بحب منتدى ابناء مصر جدا جدا بس بتخنق  اوى لما بدخل المنتدى القية واقع .....  فياريت تشوفنا حل للمشكلة دة .............. بتعمل معاه ايه .......او بتقولو ايه .,غير كلمة اتفلق .

----------


## ابن البلد

ماد بوي 
ربنا يكرمك يارب

نانيس 
تحياتي لك والشكر موصول

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلد  .......
> السلام عليكم 
> عندى سؤال ومحيرنى وخاصة من اول امبارح
> بتعمل ايه  لو واحد غلس  قالك ........انا بحب منتدى ابناء مصر جدا جدا بس بتخنق  اوى لما بدخل المنتدى القية واقع .....  فياريت تشوفنا حل للمشكلة دة .............. بتعمل معاه ايه .......او بتقولو ايه .,غير كلمة اتفلق .


 مينفعش أقول لحد أتفلق
يا عم سي وولف

بس هقوله والله انا بيحصل لي نفس الشيء  ::(: 
بس أنت لو بتحب منتدى علشان هو المنتدى وعلشان تدخل تشوف أصحابك وتتسلي فيه 
فانا بحبه علشان ضيعت فيه مجهود كتير وومجهود ناس كتير ضاع في المنتدى
 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

[frame="6 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


احب ان اتوجه بالشكر لابن البلد علي الفتره التي قضاها علي كرسي نقول التعارف او اقول التقارب لانه اعطي فرصه كبيره للتواصل بين جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين واعطي مساحه كبيره للتعرف علي المشرف العام عن قرب 

والحمد لله فقد كان اسبوع رائع  نشكرك جميعا  يا ابن البلد علي قبولك الدعوه برغم ظروفك ومشاغلك الكثيره  وهذا يدل علي حرصك ان تكون دائما قريب من الاعضاء 

وايضا اشكر كل من شارك في هذ الموضوع سواءا بسؤال او بكلمه 


وان شاء الله قريبا سوف يشرفنا عضو جديد الكل ينتظر معرفه الكثير عنه 

لكم مني جميعا كل الود و التقدير* [/frame]

----------


## ديدي

الموضوع جميل فعلا يا قمر الليل
احمد كان تواجده رائع فى الرد على الاسئلة طوال الاسبوع
فى انتظار ضيفك الجديد
تحياتى للجميع

----------

